# Digitrax UT4D running problem



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I am new and just got this walk around installed. 

My Broadway Limited runs OK as usual on my base unit DCS51, but when I try to run on the UT4D, it runs maybe 15 or 20 feet and conks out dead as a hammer for a fraction of a second and then resumes and does this over and over.

Any idea what is causing the problem?

My unit is maybe six or 8 feet from the engine.

Bill


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

When you used it with your DCS51,did you dispatch it after use?You can't run a loco "active" on two throttles at a time.Make sure it is cleared from the DCS51 first.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, the indication is both throttles are trying to run the same address. One must release the address before another throttle can control it.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

That makes perfect sense. Thank you.

How do I do this, press the Power or Loco button on the DCS51?

I guess it is in the book.

I live in a small town without any local experts.

Bill


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

On DCS51...dial the loco's address then press EXIT.Do it twice to be sure.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

This might help you out a bit. There's something in this video about dispatching locos from the system with Digitrax throttles. http://youtu.be/QzRRCKpTjL4


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks, everyone.

Marvelous video.

You guys are great.

Bill


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Well, expletive deleted. It still crashes every time out.

I have one engine, #3880.

No matter how many times I read the book and try, I can't get rid of it. Sometimes, I get a "Full" message.

I thought I may have entered 3880 20 times. I must have Exited it 120 times. It is still there.

Do you have to hold down a button or something while doing another function?

Is Dispatch and Release the same thing?

Do I have to Dispatch the UT4D also?

Bill


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Mister Bill said:


> Well, expletive deleted. It still crashes every time out.
> 
> I have one engine, #3880.
> 
> ...


I think your loco slots have been maxed out. Ya need to dump all the locos you have piled up in your system. Check your owners manual, page 54 for resetting the DCS51 to factory default. That will clear all the locos out of the system.
Page 51 shows you how to clear locos from the system so you aren't stacking them up in the slots.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Enter a bogus loco address in the Zephyr and the conflict should be over with the DT4 loco address.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I entered engine #1000 and purged both systems a half dozen times.

No improvement.

Symptoms have not changed a bit. Maybe its electrical, but the unit runs fine on the DCS51.

I will try to call Digitraxx on Monday.

Thanks for your help.

Bill


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

This might be important:

25.3.1 assigning throttle identities
Each throttle in your system should be assigned a unique Throttle ID. To assign
a throttle ID:
1. Using the throttle for which you want to set the ID, Press the prOg key.
2. Press Mu. Display shows “id00”
3. Use the DCS51’s keypad to enter a unique number for the throttle. You may
choose any number from 00 to 63. It is useful to label the back of the unit
the the throttle ID assigned to it to prevent duplication of throttle IDs.
4. Press exit to return to normal operations.

Stealing
Stealing is defined as acquiring control of a loco address that is being
used by someone else on another throttle. To ‘Steal’ a loco:
1 Unplug the UT4 from the LocoNet port
2 Dial up the address of the loco you want to steal
3 Press and hold the ‘STEAL’ key while plugging the throttle into the
LocoNet jack. Note: To steal or dispatch another loco, you must unplug the
UT4 and repeat the above sequence

Dispatching
Dispatching is the process of releasing a loco so that another user can take control
of it. To release, or dispatch, a loco under current UT4 control:
1 Unplug the UT4 from the LocoNet port
2 Press and hold the Dispatch key
3 Plug the throttle back into a LocoNet port.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I called Digitrax today. They tried but could not help.

I am not sure if this is new information, but the problem is also now present with the DCS51.

I have done a lot of troubleshooting and have about diagnosed the problem to be track related as a result of a long-term cold spell in my un-air conditioned basement. 

None of my track is soldered as that was giving me too much uneven trackwork for my 2-10-2 to negotiate.

It was track failure in a number of places, not just one. It appeared to be random at first, but I eventually narrowed it down to certain rail joints. I have heard that DCC is more sensitive and DC for electrical connections, but it has never given me a problem until now.

FYI.

Thanks for taking time to help.

Bill


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

My layout is in the garage. I run a track cleaning car with an abrasive pad each time before running the trains. All of my joints are soldered except the insulated ones. If the layout sets for a long time, I use 400 grit sandpaper first with a small sanding block on the top of the rails. If the layout is used daily, no cleaning at all is needed. An add on decoder keep alive might help your problem with track/joint problems.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bill and Jerry

Most of the inner workings of DCC remain above my
pay grade, but I do understand RF after 20 years
in broadcast radio.

I wonder, since Bill has determined that bad joiners
were the root cause of his DCC problems and that they
were worse on the UT4 controller, could same intermittent
joiners have cause 'static' that interfered with the digital
information being sent thru the RF signal? 

Don


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Decoders should have error checking in case of invalid information.


----------

